# Need Help Fitting Dowel to Hole



## pcox (Apr 22, 2016)

I am trying to install folding legs to an extension table I am making and I have run into an issue. I drilled holes with a 3/8" bit and I purchased 3/8" dowels. And when I went to insert the dowel into the holes it was very tight. I am afraid of splitting the wood if I just hammer it in. When I measure the dowel with my calipers I get 3/8". And then when I measure the holes I am getting 23/64. So I have a 1/64 difference. Doesn't seem like much but it is making an impact. So should I sand the dowel just a bit? Or maybe add wax to the dowel? OR just hammer it in? The dowel will be through solid poplar and plywood. The dowel will also be a moving joint for folding and unfolding the legs. Here are some pictures. Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Sand and wax


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Draw some hair around it


----------



## pcox (Apr 22, 2016)

> Draw some hair around it
> 
> - TheFridge


Funny!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Many dowels are metric. Metric drill bits will solve your problem.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Chuck the dowel material in your drill press and sand it while spinning.

Or ream out hole with 13/32 drill.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Metric I knew it, those bastards. rwe2156 is correct or that's the way I do it , simple and fast also gives a nice uniform job stays round. Well I don't use the press I have a jig rigged up put a screw in the dowel us edrill to turn it same principle.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

If you have a drill press.Drill a 3/8 hole in some thick metal.And pass the dowel thru the hole several times.Weting the dowel to raise up some fiber helps too.
Or sand if you like sanding. 

Aj


----------



## jmos (Nov 30, 2011)

Did you use a regular general purpose twist bit, they often leave a hole that's not quite round. A different type 3/8" bit (forstner, auger, or dedicated wood bit) may give you a true round hole that is 3/8".


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Metric bits are not that expensive.


----------



## pcox (Apr 22, 2016)

> Did you use a regular general purpose twist bit, they often leave a hole that s not quite round. A different type 3/8" bit (forstner, auger, or dedicated wood bit) may give you a true round hole that is 3/8".
> 
> - jmos


Yes I did and I suspect this was the problem. I was planning to use a forstner bit but the thinner shaft would not work with my drilling guide block. I don't have a drill press yet so used a hand drill with the guide block.


----------

